# Fragen zum bearbeiten und allgemein



## White Lily (14. März 2007)

Hallo

ich habe nun mich etwas die Tage im Showroom umgeschaut, sind ja wirklich klasse Bilder dabei  Mir ist klar das die Bilder alle noch bearbeitet wurden, das eine mehr, das andere weniger. Nur wie genau? Ich meine gibts ja bestimmte Tricks oder so beim bearbeiten? Ich tue mich ja schwer, wüsste auch nicht genau wie anfangen und überhaupt :/ Oder gibts ja Bücher oder anderes wo es erklärt wird oder so? 

Gibt es allgemein Bücher oder anderes die ihr empfehlen würdet wegen Fotos schießen, wo Tipps, Erklärungen etc. drin sind?! Vor allem auch zu dem ganzen Zubehör was es so gibt, kenne mich da auch nicht aus und hab dementsprechend bisher auch nichts mir zugelegt.

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Leola13 (15. März 2007)

Hai,

die Frage nach dem wie genau kann dir wohl nur der jeweilige Ersteller der Fotos beantworten. 

.. aber generell, behaupte ich mal, ist bei den Bilder eine Tonwert/Kontrast/Farbänderung bzw anpassung vorgenommen worden.

HDI / HDRI Bilder sind zur Zeit auch "in Mode", dazu gibt es u.a. auch bei Wikipedia einige grundsätzliche Erklärungen. Dazu kommen sicherlich einige Bilder in Richtung Collage, Verfremdung, ...

Buchempfehlungen und Tipps/Tricks gibt es bei DOCMA.

Je nach dem welche Richtung du einschlagen willst (Portrait, Landschaft, Makro, ..) kannst du deine Fotoausrüstung ausrichten. Da musst du schon wissen was du willst. Es ist aber auch problemlos möglich mit einer Standardausrüstung "alles" zu machen. 

Ein passendes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rundet die ganze Sache ab. (Photoshop, Gimp)

Vielleicht kannst du deine Frage ja noch ein wenig präzisieren, dann gibt es auch genauere Antworten.

Ciao Stefan

edit :Nachtrag


----------

